# Your song of 2019



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

So, let's hear it. One song that you'll remember. It can be from 2019, or it can be older, but you first heard it in 2019.

My choice is in the latter category:

Hurt (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Not new but new to me.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Three Songs:

A) Muleskinner Blues: Dolly Parton






B) The Indigo Girls: American Tune






C) Jinjer: Pisces






Women Rule!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Netherlands - LIVE - Duncan Laurence - Arcade - Grand Final - Eurovision 2019

Still gives me the shivers


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I discovered Radiohead in 2019, and they are quickly becoming one of my favorite bands. This song is one of my favorites of theirs. (They actually just put everything on YouTube!)

Radiohead - Airbag


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

As for the songs created this year, I'm afraid I do not have an answer. This isn't to say that there is no good music being made today, but rather that I didn't enjoy any of the top hits and didn't go out of my way to discover new music this year (I will be trying to do so more next year). I'd be very interested in hearing what others have to say about their favorite songs from 2019.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe I should be embarrassed for not hearing this song before...Always something to discover! Oh...My new song would be Total Destroy by Vltimas \m/


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Dresden Dolls - _Delilah_ (2006). Not the ubiquitous Tom Jones song but a ballad about a gullible girl who chooses her partners unwisely, written by the Dolls' Amanda Palmer. Took me thirteen years to discover this, but it was well worth it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For 2019, it would be this prog track (Regata storica by Andrew Roussak):






Honourable mention for Billie Eilish, whom I just discovered last week, with _bury a friend_:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Not sure if I first heard it in 2019 or 2018, but I sure listened to it a lot in 2019.

I just love the sax and the dreamy 80s vibes. Nostalgia with a modern touch. Very well produced. Simply great stuff.

I'd take the best of the Synthwave genre over whatever counts as pop music today (and by that I mean the music that's in the hit charts).






Runner-up would be another brilliant Synthwave track:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Lots of stuff, but off the top of my head these were two pretty good discoveries in 2019. 1 newer, 1 older.

Overcoats - The Fool






Tori Amos - Hotel


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I discovered Radiohead in 2019, and they are quickly becoming one of my favorite bands. This song is one of my favorites of theirs. (They actually just put everything on YouTube!)
> 
> Radiohead - Airbag


I should include this wonderful cover by American artist Doveman:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

This song stood out to me from my Spotify auto generated play list a while back, I think it was last year.


----------

